

RockYou Dominates The Fake Business World - tx
http://www.uncov.com/2007/12/3/rockyou-dominates-the-fake-business-world
Hilarious as always. 
======
tlrobinson
Uncov is getting old. It was funny for awhile, but now it just seems like he's
being an asshole for the sake of being an asshole. Like the "Web 2.0" version
of Maddox.

